# 300 WIN MAG



## silverfox71 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have purchased a new Remington 700 300 win mag it has the stainless fluted barrel and laminated stock. I took the rifle out to the range for the first time and was not realy impressed with its performance. I was using factory amo for the first shoot I beleive that they were the Winchester 180gr (just the cheapy's). Here is my problem when taking the first shot things looked ok but my next shot was 1 inch high and 1 inch to the right then my next shot was 1 inch higher and a inch to the left. this exact pattern continues until I reached my 6th shot or so then the bullets started to group but the barrel was very hot by then. I have since free floated my barrel and have been making up some reloads but now my pattern drops off to the left in the same pattern as before but exactly in the opposite direction. I have been using 75gr and 76gr of RL22 with hornady 165 grain bullets for my reloads. ANY help would be greatly apreciated


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You may need to glass bed the recoil lug and barrel shank area of your rifle to compliment the free float.

Did you remove the tip pressure?


----------



## silverfox71 (Apr 8, 2007)

Could you please dum those suggestions down a little? I don't get it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You may need to fiberglass bed the area of your stock starting from the front of the magazine well and extending forward 1"-1.25" in front of the slot the recoil lug sits in. I'm sure if you do an internet search you could find some good instructions with diagrams.


----------



## silverfox71 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes i did a search after replying but what did you mean by removing tip pressure?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Most generally near the end of the forearm of a Remington wood (or laminate) stock there is a short section that will contact the bottom of the barrel. It's at the forend tip of the stock, hence tip pressure. This is done to combat or reduce barrel vibration (and is much cheaper than individually bedding each rifle). A few rifles will shoot better with some tip pressure, but that's usually a sign of poor bedding in the action/lug/shank area, adding tip pressure treats the symptom, not the problem. Adding tip pressure also creates a situation that allows atmospheric pressure, humidity, and temparature to play more of a role in both accuracy and POI shift. This is done by the wood swelling/contracting. The further from the action this happens the greater it effect can potentially be (longer lever).


----------



## flyshooter (Apr 21, 2007)

For the 165s you might try RL19. It should shoot more consistently if you let the barrel cool, from my experience. Good luck.


----------



## flashhole (Jul 29, 2007)

I found that my 300 did much better with heavy bullets. It really liked the 200 grain Speer Hotcore over a full case of Retumbo powder. I never had much luck at all with Hornady bullets in the 300.


----------



## silverfox71 (Apr 8, 2007)

still working on the same gun. I took a little more time with the rifle in the field. using the 165 grain hornady's and 68grains of H380 overall length at 3.460. at 200 yard I was keeping a 3 shot group inside of 1 inch or more. the trick that I have found with this rifle is that after shooting the first round off now in summer i need about 5 min between shots ybefore letting off another round if i want consistancy. anyone have ideas as to how to stay away from this heat in the barrel?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Still sounds like a free-floating/bedding issue. Make sure your lugs on the bolt both show wear from turning into the barrel, if not, they need to be lapped.

If not, it just may be that the rifle doesn't like the combination of bullet/powder you are using. Most 300's are inherantly accurate. Mine loves 180 gr noslers and about anything in a 200 grain bullet. Pushed by H4831SC.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

It's too late now, but you should have bought a Savage.


----------

